# punster = λογοπαίκτης, ευφυολόγος



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Στα λεξικά που κοίταξα ο _*punste*_r αποδίδεται με τις ελληνικές _ευφυολόγος_ και _καλαμπουρτζής_. Ωστόσο, _χωρατατζής_ και _καλαμπουρτζής_ είναι περισσότερο ο _jokester_ (το _καλαμπούρι_ έχει πάψει να σημαίνει αποκλειστικά «λογοπαίγνιο», ενώ το γαλλικό _calembour_ μένει στα ίδια, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά μου), ενώ το _ευφυολόγημα_ μού αρέσει, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι κι αυτό υπερώνυμο: _witticism_, και ο _ευφυολόγος_, _wit_. Το _λογοπαίγνιο_ είναι ένα συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι με τις σημασίες και τους ήχους των λέξεων. Και όσο πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε τον _*λογοπαίκτη*_, τόσο πιο συχνά θα ακριβολογούμε. Η λέξη υπάρχει στο λεξικό του Παπύρου (και στον Δημητράκο και στον Σταματάκο), το οποίο γράφει:

*λογοπαίκτης*
ο· αυτός που κάνει λογοπαίγνια.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η λ., στον λόγιο πληθ. τ. _λογοπαῖκται_, μαρτυρείται από το 1890 στον Γρηγόριο Ξενόπουλο].

Η λέξη έχει αρκετά ευρήματα και στο διαδίκτυο (μεταξύ των οποίων θα βρούμε και τον λεξιλάγνο-λογοπαίκτη Ζάζουλα) ώστε να ξαναμπεί στα λεξικά. 

Αφού είπα τον καλό μου λόγο για τον _λογοπαίκτη_, να περάσω και στη παρουσίαση της ιστορίας του λογοπαιγνίου: _The Pun Also Rises: How the Humble Pun Revolutionized Language, Changed History, and Made Wordplay More Than Some Antic_ (Προχτές κυκλοφόρησε.) [Amazon]

Τα παρακάτω είναι από παρουσίαση στη New York Times:

John Pollack is an admitted compulsive pun maker. He claims that his first complete sentence was “Bears go barefoot.” […] 

Mercifully, once Pollack has finished describing this contest in excruciating detail, he has a number of things to say that are intelligent instead of clever. 

He rightly gives the pun the broadest definition, encompassing all the linguistic, symbolic and even gestural ambiguities of communication. […]

Most of the book, however, is devoted to the history and significance of punning. The recorded history of the pun goes back further than the recorded history of almost anything else. In the caves of our Paleolithic ancestors, 35,000-year-old figurines have been found, each appearing to be a naked woman when viewed from one angle and an erect penis when viewed from another. The human tendency to pun is carved in stone. […]

The problem with Pollack’s historical survey of puns is that it misses the greatest puns in history. He ignores many of the best practitioners of the idiom — Jesus and Sir Charles Napier, to name two. Jesus said to his disciple Peter, “Upon this rock I will build my church.” That was not only a pun on Peter’s name, which means rock, but also a pun on the character of Peter, who, in the garden of Gethsemane, would deny Jesus thrice before cockcrow. […]

He also gives short shrift to the Marx Brothers, even though the “contract scene” in “A Night at the Opera” contains perhaps the 20th century’s most famous pun. 
Groucho: “That’s in every contract. That’s, that’s what they call a ‘sanity clause.’ ” 
Chico: “You can’t fool me. There ain’t no Sanity Claus.” […]

The trouble with puns is that they’re cute. Humor has nothing to do with the cute. Humor is how we cope with violated taboos and rising anxieties — and rising gorges, too. Humor is our response to the void of absurdity. We laugh when we don’t know what the hell else to do. Michael O’Donoghue, an original contributor to National Lampoon and the first head writer for “Saturday Night Live,” said that humor is not about a kitten tangled in a ball of string — unless the kitten strangles. […]​


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2011)

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω αδυναμία στον γνωστό punster Bar-Bar ή Κώστα Παύλου Παναγιωτόπουλο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Καλός κι άγιος ο *λογοπαίκτης* (άλλωστε είναι γνωστή τοις γκούγκλι η υιοθέτηση της λέξης από μένα), αλλά εγώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό αναρωτιέμαι πώς να τύχει εκμετάλλευσης ο *λογομπαίχτης*... Μήπως "αυτός που εμπαίζει τη λογική" (αφού _λόγος_ σημαίνει και _λογική_, μεταξύ άλλων); :inno:

ΥΓ Αλεξάνδρα, κι εγώ είμαι μέγας φαν τού Bar Bar από μικρός!


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 16, 2011)

Θα μπορούσαμε να τον πούμε και *ατακαδόρο*, νομίζω...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να τον πούμε και *ατακαδόρο*, νομίζω...


Χεχε... *one-linerist*, εεε; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Ο _ατακαδόρος_, πάντως, είναι πρωτίστως ο ετοιμόλογος, αφού η _ατάκα_ είναι η άμεση απάντηση.

*ατάκα* 3. (κατ' επέκτ.) η μεμονωμένη φράση ή η φράση που έρχεται ως άμεση (ετοιμόλογη και συνήθ. ειρωνική) απάντηση στα λεγόμενα άλλου: _πετυχημένη ατάκα_. (ΛΝΕΓ)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο _ατακαδόρος_, πάντως, είναι πρωτίστως ο ετοιμόλογος, αφού η _ατάκα_ είναι η άμεση απάντηση.


Είναι προφανές πλέον ότι έχουμε διαφορετικό ιδιόλεκτο. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> ..._καλαμπουρτζής_ είναι περισσότερο ο _jokester_ (το _καλαμπούρι_ έχει πάψει να σημαίνει αποκλειστικά «λογοπαίγνιο», ενώ το γαλλικό _calembour_ μένει στα ίδια, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά μου.


Το γαλλ. _calembour_ έδωσε και το ρωσ. *каламбур* (προφ. _καλαμπούρ_· και ρ. каламбурить), το οποίο επίσης σημασιακά παρέμεινε περιορισμένο συγκεκριμένα στο λογοπαίγνιο και μόνο.

Α, επίσης μην ξεχάσουμε και τον ελληνικό όρο *παρονομασία*. Άλλωστε μας βοηθά να καταλάβουμε ότι ο _ελάχιστος κοινός παρονομαστής_ είναι _the least common punster_! ... Αχ, άλλο ένα νήμα που κατέληξε στον ίδιο παρονομαστή... :twit:


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 16, 2011)

Νίκελ, δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως η έκφραση pun intended που κοτσάρουνε πολλές φορές έχει ακριβώς αυτή τη σημασία, της άμεσης απάντησης.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Νίκελ, δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως η έκφραση pun intended που κοτσάρουνε πολλές φορές έχει ακριβώς αυτή τη σημασία, της άμεσης απάντησης.


 
Κοτσάρουν το «pun intended» μόνο όταν έχει προηγηθεί λογοπαίγνιο, για δύο λόγους: ο ένας είναι για να μη νομίζουν οι αναγνώστες ότι του ξέφυγε του συντάκτη και το έγραψε. Ο κυριότερος όμως είναι για να τους κάνει να προσέξουν ότι έκανε λογοπαίγνιο!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2011)

Συμφωνώ ότι το pun intended λέγεται μόνο για προηγηθέν λογοπαίγνιο, και όχι για άμεση και ετοιμόλογη απάντηση. Εξάλλου, πολλές φορές θα το συναντήσουμε σε γραπτά κείμενα, που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με αμεσότητα.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 16, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά και πάλι σε ατάκα δεν αντιστοιχεί; Ασχέτως προθέσεως (intended-unintended κλπ).

Έντιτ: Για να μην υπάρξει παρερμηνεία, εννοώ σε αυτό που στον δικό μας λόγο ή ιδιόλεκτο αποκαλούμε ή προσδιορίζουμε ως ατάκα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2011)

Όχι, αυτό λέω, ότι δεν αντιστοιχεί οπωσδήποτε σε ατάκα. Μπορεί να υπάρχει ένα λογοπαίγνιο, σκόπιμο ή μη, μέσα σε οποιοδήποτε κείμενο, και δεν νομίζω ότι ονομάζουμε συνολικά ατάκες τις προτάσεις ενός γραπτού κειμένου. Δες π.χ. τα παραδείγματα που βρίσκουμε στην ανάλυση του slang. gr για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα:

O Jake Gyllenhaal ανδρώθηκε ως ηθοποιός με τον ρόλο του γκέι στο Brokeback Mountain (no pun intended).
Με τον πυροβολισμό του δεκαπεντάχρονου, εξοστρακίστηκε απ' την κοινωνία μας η ανθρωπιά, η αξιοπρέπεια (pun intended). 

Το αν είναι "ατακαδόρος" αυτός που είναι ετοιμόλογος ή αυτός που λέει λογοπαίγνια, ίσως είναι όντως θέμα ιδιόλεκτου. Στο δικό μου ιδιόλεκτο είναι αυτό που λέει ο Nickel, δηλαδή αυτός που πετάει έξυπνες ατάκες, χωρίς απαραίτητα να περιέχουν λογοπαίγνια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Έχουμε μπερδέψει τις ατάκες μας; Υπάρχει η ατάκα στο θέατρο, που δεν είναι εξυπνάδα, απλώς είναι μια μεμονωμένη φράση. Επικαλούμαι πάλι το ΛΝΕΓ:
2. (στο θέατρο) μεμονωμένη φράση ηθοποιού σε στιχομυθία: _ο ρόλος του είναι εντελώς ασήμαντος· λέει μόνο μία ατάκα_. | _γνωστή ατάκα_.

Προφανώς, οι γνωστές ατάκες, που μένουν, είναι ευφυείς, δεν είναι ωστόσο λογοπαίγνια. Ούτε είναι λογοπαίγνια οι ετοιμόλογες απαντήσεις, αυτές που δίνεις σε ρυθμό πινγκ πονγκ, αν και συχνά αξιοποιούν το λογοπαικτικό στοιχείο. Το _pun intended_ λέγεται αποκλειστικά στις περιπτώσεις που έχουμε το παιχνίδι των σημασιών και των ήχων. Όταν παίζουμε με διπλή σημασία ή ακουμπάμε στον ήχο μιας προηγούμενης λέξης, ο ακροατής ή ο αναγνώστης μας μπορεί να μην καταλάβει τον κόπο που καταβάλαμε για χάρη του, οπότε του κάνουμε και μια επισήμανση.

(Γράφτηκε την ίδια ώρα με της Αλεξάνδρας. Είναι επιγονικό και όχι επιγονατικό. Multiple pun intended.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Για τη φράση _pun intended_ έχω την αίσθηση (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) πως δεν το προσεγγίζετε σωστά: Νομίζω, λοιπόν, ότι το _pun intended_ είναι φράση μεταγενέστερη κι ότι προηγήθηκε το _no pun intended_. Δηλαδή, αρχικά ορισμένοι συγγραφείς που ήθελαν να μην παρεξηγηθεί κάτι που έγραφαν σε κάποιο σημείο, έβαζαν σε παρένθεση «no pun intended», έτσι ώστε η ανάγνωση να γίνει αποκλειστικά μονοσήμαντα και χωρίς αναζήτηση συγκεκαλυμμένου μηνύματος (ή ειρωνείας, σχολίου, καρφιού, αστεϊσμού κλπ) ανάμεσα στις γραμμές. Στη συνέχεια, ορισμένοι άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούν το «no pun intended» εντός παρενθέσεων, ενώ έγραφαν ή μίλαγαν εν γνώσει τους με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο (sic), θέλοντας έτσι να κάνουν το κείμενό τους πιο ατακτούλικο, σκαμπρόζικο, αμφίσημο και ενδιαφέρον — σαν να έκλειναν ματάκι στον αναγνώστη (στον δε προφορικό λόγο, η γλώσσα τού σώματος ή/και η χροιά κι ο τόνος τής φωνής αναδείκνυαν το ότι αυτό το _no pun intended_ μόνον ειλικρινές δεν ήταν). Τέλος, το επόμενο λογικό κι αναμενόμενο βήμα σε μια τέτοια ακολουθία ήταν η εμφάνιση και του «pun intended»: Τούτο 'δώ το τελευταίο είναι ένα μετασχόλιο στον καθωσπρεπισμό, μια σαφής διπλοτσάκα στην ειρωνεία (σαν ένα _smoking permitted_ που 'χα βρει σ' ένα κλαμπ στη ΝΥ όταν σε όλα τα άλλα κλαμπ έγραφε _smoking prohibited_ — κι όλοι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ποιο απ' τα δυο εμφανίστηκε πρώτο και ποιο δεύτερο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση)· διότι κάθε λογοπαίκτης που σέβεται τον εαυτό του και την ιδιότητά του (και που τ' αξίζει τ' αλατάκι του, so to speak) δεν θα κατέφευγε επ' ουδενί και για κανέναν λόγο στο να αναγκαστεί να επισημάνει το ότι μόλις έκανε κάποιο λογοπαίγνιο. Για (παρ)όνομα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Οι γνώσεις μου μου επιτρέπουν να συμφωνήσω μόνο στα βήματα (1) και (3). Δηλαδή, πιστεύω κι εγώ (αλλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να το τεκμηριώσουμε) ότι προηγήθηκε το «no pun intended» και ότι, ίσως ατάκα κι επί τόπου, ακολούθησε το «pun intended».


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Να μερικές από τις πρώτες αναφορές της φράσης (οι μοναδικές στα γκουγκλοβιβλία του 19ου αιώνα):

We have to debit Mr. Buckle 1s. for the postage of a highly perfumed letter, addressed to the printer of our paper, who opened it under the impression (no pun intended,) that it was a private affair of his own.
_The Oxford Entertaining Miscellany_ 1824
http://books.google.com/books?id=WwwZAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA229#v=onepage&q&f=false

Of the Gentlemen Players the names of Ward, Harenc, and Jenner stand conspicuous. The first is well known as one of the most efficient batsmen that ever stood at a wicket […] and the last (no pun intended) is the best general player […]
_The Sporting Magazine_ (5/1833)
http://books.google.com/books?id=0q0CAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA388#v=onepage&q&f=false

The “march of intellect” was, after the manner of those times, fast progressing in Europe, that is to say, monasteries and convents were rapidly gaining ground (no pun intended) […]
_The Union Magazine_ (Feb. 1846)
http://books.google.com/books?id=ynEEAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA197#v=onepage&q&f=false​


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 16, 2011)

Ωραία εξελίχθηκε η κουβέντα, αν και εγώ θα επιμείνω στον ατακαδόρο (και *ατακατζή* όπως είδα πριν λίγο στον γούγλη). Δικά μου κολλήματα και γλωσσικές συμβάσεις. 

Για το δε pun intended υπάρχει καμιά καλή μετάφραση, έτσι για να υπάρχει; Δεν μπορώ να το θυμηθώ μεταφρασμένο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Για το δε pun intended υπάρχει καμιά καλή μετάφραση, έτσι για να υπάρχει; Δεν μπορώ να το θυμηθώ μεταφρασμένο.



Ένας γράφει «Το λογοπαίγνιο, εσκεμμένο».
Άλλος, «σκόπιμο το λογοπαίγνιο».

Και εδώ σε μας ο Στάθης λέει: «Το λογοπαίγνιο δεν είναι εσκεμμένο».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι γνώσεις μου μου επιτρέπουν να συμφωνήσω μόνο στα βήματα (1) και (3). Δηλαδή, πιστεύω κι εγώ (αλλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να το τεκμηριώσουμε) ότι προηγήθηκε το «no pun intended» και ότι, ίσως ατάκα κι επί τόπου, ακολούθησε το «pun intended».


Το βήμα (2) το εξήγαγα με βάση προσωπικά βιώματα. Για την παραγωγή ατάκα κι επιτόπου του «pun intended» από το «no pun intended» θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω έντονα. Άλλωστε, βρήκες τίποτε σχετικό σε κείμενα του 19ου αι.; Ενώ, όπως και να το κάνουμε, το «no pun intended» το εντόπισες (εύγε για αυτό!). Πάντως η διαδικασία των τριών βημάτων συνάδει με την εξέλιξη πολλών πραγμάτων στη ζωή: Πρώτα η ορθόδοξη προσέγγιση, κατόπιν η αιρετική, και τέλος η ανατρεπτική.

Εκείνο πάντως που δεν είπαμε είναι το ότι η ετυμολογία τής λ. _pun_ παραμένει αμφίβολη:

*Oxford Reference*: 17th c.: perh. f. obs. _pundigrion_, a fanciful formation.
*Online Etymology Dictionary*: 1660s, probably a clipped form of _pundigron_, which is perhaps a humorous alteration of It. _puntiglio_ "equivocation, trivial objection," dim. of L. _punctum_ "point." The verb is attested from 1660s. Johnson has also _punster_, defined as "a low wit who endeavours at reputation by double meaning."
*Random House Webster's Unabridged*: 1655–65; perh. special use of _pun_, var. (now dial.) of _pound_ (1), i.e., to mistreat (words).
*Word and Phrase Origins*: No one has yet found the origin of the word _pun_ for a play on words, and perhaps no one will ever will. English author John Dryden appears to be the first to have used the word in 1662, and that is about the extent of our knowledge of it. Punning, however, goes back to Homer's time or earlier and great English writers from Shakespeare to Joyce have used puns, though others have called them the lowest form of art. There are many synonyms for _pun_, some dating back to the 15th century. These include bull, carriwitchet, clench, crotchet, figary, flam, jerk, liripoop, quartorquibble, quibbin, quiddity, quirk, and whim.


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Για την ετυμολογία του pun, το OED γράφει:

Pun was probably one of the clipped words, such as cit, mob, nob, snob, which came into fashionable slang at or after the Restoration. Longer equivalents, found a 1676, were punnet and pundigrion; the former app. a dim. of pun. It has been suggested that pun might originally be an abbreviation of It. puntiglio, small or fine point, formerly also a cavil or quibble (‘cavillazione, sottigliezza nel ragionare, o nel disputare’, Vocab. Della Crusca), a pun being akin to a quibble; and that pundigrion might perh. be a perversion, illiterate or humorous, of puntiglio. This appears not impossible, but nothing has been found in the early history of pun, or in the English uses of punctilio, to confirm the conjecture.​
Αναφέρει επίσης και μερικά παράγωγα:
Hence (nonce-words) *ˈpunless* a., void of puns; *ˈpunkin* rare, *ˈpunlet*, a little pun; *ˈpunnage*, *punning*; *ˈpunnic*, *ˈpunnical* adjs., of, pertaining to, or characterized by puns; *ˈpunnigram* [after epigram], a punning saying or mot; 
*puˈnnology*, the subject or study of puns. ​
Οι Καρχηδονιακοί πόλεμοι βέβαια δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με λογοπαίγνια. 
Punnic forays θα έλεγα τους φιλικούς διαξιφισμούς μας με τον Ζαζ (εδώ ένα σημερινό δείγμα). 

Τo punnology θα το μεταφράζαμε λογοπαιγνιολογία; Γιατί εμένα με έλκει η παιγνιώδης "θεωρία των λογοπαιγνίων". 
Και για το punless τι προτιμάτε; Αλογοπαίκτης ή απαικτολόγος;  :inno:

Ένας άλλος με πρώτο συνθετικό το άλογο στο επώνυμο ήταν και είναι μέγας λογομπαίχτης, Ζαζ, στα λόγια, στη λογική και στη λογιστική.


----------

